# Chinese Develop New Alternative to Muzzle Brakes



## Kirkhill (18 Apr 2013)

National Post


----------



## Robert0288 (18 Apr 2013)

Don't give people ideas.  Next thing you know, you'll be getting some email including rocks in your kit list


----------



## NavyShooter (18 Apr 2013)

Helps emphasize the balance point of the weapon....?  However, looking at #2 in line, his ability to absorb recoil has been....compromised....based on his placement of the butt of the rifle on (or off?) his shoulder.  

I'm trying to think what sort of exercise this is that would improve their marksmanship skills, and I can't actually think of any....so it's got to be either a punishment or a publicity thing....more likely the latter based on the fact that it's a photo-ex...


----------



## Weezer23 (18 Apr 2013)

hmmm...maybe for muscle memory? 
But then again....it seems extremely retarded... maybe CTS will come with a CF version..all in Cadpat  ;D


----------



## jpjohnsn (18 Apr 2013)

I wonder what the recoil on those rifles is like.  The shooter second from the left, with the rifle OVER his shoulder might end up getting a *really* close look at the rear sight/carrying handle.


----------



## cupper (18 Apr 2013)

Weezer23 said:
			
		

> hmmm...maybe for muscle memory?



That was my first thought too.


----------



## Shamrock (18 Apr 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Don't give people ideas.  Next thing you know, you'll be getting some email including rocks in your kit list



One man carries the rock, one man carries the paint.  When the man with the rock falls, the man following paints them.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (18 Apr 2013)

They are either in 5.8mm or 5.56. either way recoil is minimal and considering the setting shooting them is not part of the plan at that moment, just some bizarre training drill.


----------



## Chelomo (18 Apr 2013)

Rather amusing, though I didn't know the Chinese used bullpups! The more you know I guess. #2 seems to be having a hard time indeed.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (18 Apr 2013)

The rifle is known as the T-97 Rifle, a civi version known as the T-97 NSR is going to be sold in Canada and I plan on picking one up!

https://www.canadaammo.com/product/detail/25/norinco-type-97-rifle-5-56mm/


----------



## GK .Dundas (18 Apr 2013)

Combat engineers ! Once they finish conducting the target shoot they will then use the bricks to build a bunker. :nod: :


----------



## medicineman (18 Apr 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> One man carries the rock, one man carries the paint.  When the man with the rock falls, the man following paints them.



:rofl:

MM


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Apr 2013)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> One man carries the rock, one man carries the paint.  When the man with the rock falls, the man following paints them.



 :rofl:  That's worth 300 from me!


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (19 Apr 2013)

I have put the order in for rocks of our own as I feel this is a great training opportunity to increase the muscle memory and overall forearm strength of our soldiers.

Due to having many different trades and regimental backgrounds in our unit, the rocks are going to come in multi-colour that will change depending on the mood of the soldier handling them.

This has already generated a great deal of excitement.  Now we just need some specialized "rock carrying" devices, the contract for such devices has been sent to PWGSC to tender so an expected delivery date of 5-7 years is in the works.  If anyone wishes to hop on board my procurement feel free to send an email to me as youhavegottobekiddingme@outtolunch.org


----------

